# The old pump house..Northamptonshire



## Mikeymutt (Jul 4, 2019)

I had seen a report on this place a few years back by bikinglynn. And remembering it looked quite nice, so whilst me and man gone wrong were in the area we had a little look. We still did not know what to expect. As we walked along the edge off the field to it you would think it was just a shell off an old building. But it is quite lovely inside. the old pumping gear had gone a nice green colour and the place though small had plenty off character. We actually spent quite a lot off time here. Shame it started raining quite steadily. I don't really know too much about it as its not situated near any built up areas. it really is in the middle off nowhere. The only thing I can guess is that because it is situated near an area prone too flooding that it was used too draw water from the river next too it in the event off flooding. There was large drain covers nearby and underground pipe work too.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 5, 2019)

Definitely seen better days that one. Nice little spot, thanks.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 5, 2019)

One of the very many water extraction stations built by the old private Water Companies over the UK - always built near large sources of water, i.e. areas that would be prone to flooding if water flow increased over the norm. Nice old original Blackstone engine, that originally powered the all the plant, still in place. Probably electrified some time after Nationalisation of the Water Companies, but abandoned when the rationalisation of the supply networks made this supply redundant.


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 5, 2019)

The building is quite special too. For me anyway!
The building is both pretty but also strong enough too.

As Dirus says, that's a lovely touch there seeing the old engine still in situ. From the external shots I did suspect it had once had an old engine inside at some point and was not disappointed.
It's a nice small explore that one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 5, 2019)

Nicely done u got some great pics. Shame there is no barn owl now!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank you all for the lively comments. Glad my guess as it being a flood overflow system was fairly right. My pics seem to be doing strange things with mixed sizes. Yet all set to hi Res


----------

